

React.js koans - andrzejkrzywda
https://github.com/arkency/reactjs_koans

======
iopq
I was expecting something about a monk who had to report to two masters at the
same time; but as he reported, the state changed, so they were never synced.

These are not the koans I was looking for.

~~~
jkoudys
I think you have this mixed-up with the story where a react developer updates
1 component on the first render, 2 components on the second, 4 components on
the third, 8 on the fourth, and so on, until he's rendered a whole chess
board.

------
lowboy
I was expecting something very different from the word "koans". IMO, "React.js
exercises" would be a better title for the project.

~~~
corysama
I believe the word they were looking for is
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kata](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kata)

Hmmm.... googling around, there seems to be a lot of recent "programming
koans" that are actually collections of rote exercises rather than lessons in
zen enlightenment. Frustrating...

It looks like what happened was that a while back, someone made a very nice
set of exercises each presented as a koan and a failing unit test to "meditate
upon". Imitators then watered that down to exercises presented as failing unit
tests to "meditate upon". Which was later watered down to just exercises...

For a classic example of an actual programming koan, I can only refer to the
archive of Doug Bagely's "Functional Programming Koans, in OCaml"
[http://web.archive.org/web/20041012103936/http://www.bagley....](http://web.archive.org/web/20041012103936/http://www.bagley.org/~doug/ocaml/Notes/okoans.shtml)
and, the old favorite teaching the relationship between objects and closures
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/gregs/ll1-discuss-archive-
html/m...](http://people.csail.mit.edu/gregs/ll1-discuss-archive-
html/msg03277.html)

~~~
jt2190

      > Which was later watered down to just exercises...
    

What if the word "koan" were understood to mean "excercise"?

~~~
corysama
That's the problem. Someone made a nice set of "programming koans" that were
(koans + exercises). But, that has spawned new "programming koans" that are
just a set of (exercises) with no koans. Koans are supposed to involve
practice [0]. But, does practicing a set of (koans + exercises - koans) have
koan-nature? ;)

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C5%8Dan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C5%8Dan)

------
rossta
I haven't had a chance to try React.js koans yet, but recently completed a
tutorial in the same vein, a "workershopper", from nodeschool.io:
[https://github.com/tako-black/learnyoureact](https://github.com/tako-
black/learnyoureact). As a React.js noob, I found it to be a helpful
introduction.

~~~
akilism
Yeah this nodeschool lesson on react is pretty good if you are just getting
your feet wet.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
I've been itching to learn about React but it's difficult to get into. Thanks
for making this, it's very useful to me!

~~~
icpmacdo
I decided to move from learning Angular+Ionic last night to going with
React.js+React Native and found this good dump of information from Github
[https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-react](https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-
react)

Looking forward to trying this tutorial right now.

~~~
servercobra
Just curious, why did you make the change? I've been building apps in Angular
and Ionic for a bit now and haven't played with React yet.

~~~
icpmacdo
Im Bootstrapping a start up this summer and it seems like in the long term it
will be better to stay with just a JS code base and not having to worry about
the Typescript Angular 2 transition.

This is my first serious app so I'm new to a lot of the backend architecture
options. I have no experience with Devops so I was thinking about creating the
first version with a parse backend then moving to a docker container on AWS
when it would start saving me some money.

I guess the question I would put out to Hacker News is how would you suggest I
estimate the technical debt this would shoulder me with later on and would it
be better to integrate with AWS now? I have a small amount of funding, about
2500$ and 100% free time before I go back to college this September.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
It's not technical debt that will kill your nascent startup, but failing to
achieve product-market fit. Don't worry about the technology choices. Get
something done that you can put in front of potential customers.

------
thomasjonas
Nice way to learn React! For me the tasks could be a bit more clear,
especially the first time when I was looking for what I had to do. But I'll
definitely try to learn some React this way!

~~~
rickyduck
I think that's why it's called react-koan

------
eterm
The setup doesn't appear to be working from a windows/mingw32 environment.
(Most npm installers do work in this environment.)

~~~
voter101
Did you try submitting an issue on GitHub?
[https://github.com/arkency/reactjs_koans/issues](https://github.com/arkency/reactjs_koans/issues)

~~~
voter101
I just did submit it by my own. Sorry for that hassle.

If you have more detailed error information, I would be glad if you put them
into the comments.

[https://github.com/arkency/reactjs_koans/issues/9](https://github.com/arkency/reactjs_koans/issues/9)

------
industriousthou
Yeah, I would argue that these are kata rather than koan.

edit: changed to plural.

